# Geld mit Paidmaildiensten



## Zugvogel (16 April 2008)

Klickt doch einfach mal auf folgenden Link und sagt mir was ihr davon haltet?
"http://www.heimarbeit-cd.de/geldmaschine.php*************"

Ist diese Seite seriös und kann man damit wirklich Geld verdienen?
Wer hat schon Erfahrung gemacht mit Paidmaildiensten?

_[Werbedrücker-ID entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Niclas (16 April 2008)

*AW: Geld mit Paidmaildiensten*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paidmail


> Im Bereich der Paidmailer gibt es immer wieder unseriöse Anbieter. Es ist schwierig, einen seriösen Paidmail-Anbieter als solchen zu erkennen. Zur Registrierung bei einem Paidmail-Anbieter werden persönliche Informationen abgefragt. Es sollte vor der Anmeldung überprüft werden, ob der Anbieter in seinen AGB eindeutig ausschließt, diese persönlichen Informationen weiterzugeben.


Googeln nach diesem Dienst fördert ausschließlich  Werbung zu Tage (was für mich eher negativ zu bewerten ist)


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 April 2008)

*Finger weg!*

Hallo Zugvogel!

Das Geschäftsmodell beruht eigentlich auf einer Täuschung der Werbekunden, die glauben, daß die Seite von interessierten Kunden angesteuert wird, es ist sozusagen manueller Klickbetrug. Die zugeführten Besucher sind weder an der angebotenen Ware interessiert, noch sind sie kaufkräftig, sondern gehören zu der Kategorie Kunden, auf die man gut verzichten kann.

Zudem hat in der Vergangenheit kaum ein Paidmailer tatsächlich ausgezahlt. Bis die Auszahlungsgrenze erreicht ist, hat der Anbieter den Laden dicht gemacht oder er zahlt in "Naturalien" aus, d.h. man darf eMails an andere Mitglieder verschicken, statt Geld zu erhalten. Über ein verstärktes Spamaufkommen sollte man sich auch nicht wundern, derartige Datensammlungen von Leichtgläubigen sind wertvoll und werden gerne weiterverkauft.

Also Finger weg, man muß nicht jede Dummheit selbst ausprobieren!

Nebelwolf


----------

